# Nashville Officer Shot, Critically Injured



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Courtesy of __wsmv.com_

A Nashville police officer was shot and critically injured early Friday while investigating a domestic disturbance call, and police said they captured a suspect after an interstate pursuit that ended when he crashed his car in West Tennessee. 
Officer Danita Marsh, 30, was ambushed in her patrol car, shot several times and in "very, very critical condition" at Vanderbilt University Medical Center, police spokesman Don Aaron said.
The suspect, identified as Willie Lee Lindsley, 47, launched a "surprise sneak attack" and shot Marsh as she sat in her patrol car writing up a complaint, Aaron said in an online report by The Tennessean.
Also shot was Lindsley's girlfriend, Danielle McDowell, who was sitting in the back of the cruiser parked at the home of her parents. McDowell had told police that Lindsley held her against will until she escaped and was able to go to her parents.
Unknown to the officer, Lindsley drove to a nearby street, parked his car and began walking through neighbors' yard to get to the McDowell residence, Aaron said.
"Lindsley appeared suddenly armed with a pistol in each hand and began shooing into the police car," Aaron said.
Marsh fired her service pistol twice but didn't strike Lindsley. The officer suffered several shots to her upper body and McDowell was struck in the hip, Aaron said.
Lindsley fled in his car, and officers and state troopers chased him 75 miles west to Benton County, where he was captured after wrecking his car, authorities said.
The suspect will be returned to Nashville, where he faces multiple charges.
Watch Channel 4 News at 5 and 6pm for more on this developing story.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer's Condition is Upgraded*


















NASHVILLE -- A Nashville police officer, who was shot in the line of duty, is in stable condition. 
Police say, on Friday Danita Marsh was ambushed in her patrol car while investigating a domestic disturbance call. They say she was shot four or five times in the abdomen and chest area. 
Marsh had been in critical condition at Vanderbilt University Medical Center, but a hospital spokeswoman said Sunday, her condition had been upgraded. 
The suspect, Willie Lee Lindsey, was captured 75 miles away in Benton County. He is charged with two counts of attempted criminal homicide and is being held on a $1 million bond.


----------

